# Cardboard Boxes



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi All,

We have finally moved into our apartment (after 3 months living out of suitcases in hotel) & have about 30 cardboard boxes from the move.
There is also copious amounts of wrapping/packing paper.
If anyone wants it & is prepared to come and get it, PM me. We're in the Marina area. 

Cheers

Peter


----------



## justlooking (Jun 12, 2010)

Peterf said:


> Hi All,
> 
> We have finally moved into our apartment (after 3 months living out of suitcases in hotel) & have about 30 cardboard boxes from the move.
> There is also copious amounts of wrapping/packing paper.
> ...


Put this on the free section of Dubizzle. I bet it will all be gone in an hour.


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

justlooking said:


> Put this on the free section of Dubizzle. I bet it will all be gone in an hour.


Thanks for the advice - will do.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

Or call Union Paper Mills http://www.upm.ae/ - am sure they will collect for recycling.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

If you still have them (shoots prayer up into the clear blue sky....) I'd be happy to collect them!!


----------



## Peterf (Jan 9, 2012)

rtenhave34 said:


> If you still have them (shoots prayer up into the clear blue sky....) I'd be happy to collect them!!


I'm very sorry, but they are long gone.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

Shame, but thanks for replying


----------



## m1key (Jun 29, 2011)

rtenhave34 said:


> Shame, but thanks for replying


I have tons of wrapping paper, bubble wrap and some boxes left from my move if you want them. Not many boxes left mind, but at least a couple are usable. PM me if you want them...


----------

